# REA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Pesquisa Google  - Galeria RF

## Julio Macieira

Ol companheiros  :Ol: 

Por certo todos gostariam de fazer uma pesquisa no Google e em Imagens encontrar a vossa foto.

Pois .  fcil.

Para isso todos devero dar o nome do peixe/coral/invertebrado ao nome do ficheiro, ou pelo menos dar um nome a foto, quando submetia.

Por certo compreendero, que nomes, como img000342, ou DSC00321, ou ainda xpto003 jamais sero encontrados numa pesquisa do Google.

Por isso, no esqueam.

Alm de escolherem a categoria que mais se adequa ao tema da foto, no se esqueam de dar um nome a foto. Caso seja um coral (por exemplo: montipora xpto) e no sabem o nome exacto da montipora, chamem-lhe apenas _Montipora sp._ 

Pesquisando por: Zebrasoma flavescens, temos uma foto na primeira pgina do GOOGLE, que no caso,  do companheiro Pedro Pacheco

Espreitem

Pesquisando por: Paracanthurus hepatus, temos uma foto na primeira pgina do GOOGLE, que no caso,  do companheiro Joo Ribeiro

Aqui

Pesquisando por: Arothron meleagris, temos uma foto na primeira pgina do GOOGLE, que no caso,  do companheiro Joo Ribeiro

Aqui

----------


## Joo M Monteiro

J agora, se pesquisarem no google por Chaetodonplus duboulayi, aparece o RF como 1 registo.

Aqui: http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-PT...a+Google&meta=

----------


## Julio Macieira

> J agora, se pesquisarem no google por Chaetodonplus duboulayi, aparece o RF como 1 registo.
> 
> Aqui: http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-PT...a+Google&meta=


Ol Joo  :Ol: 

No deveria de ser :  Chaetodontoplus duboulayi  ???!!!

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Muito engraado

Escrevi mais uns quantos nomes de corais e varias fotos apareceram do reefforum.
Achei engraado quando procurei por "_seriatopora caliedrum_" (o nome estava mal escrito) e apareceram s fotos do reefforum, de tudo um pouco. j quando procurei por "_seriatopora caliendrum_" apareceu o dito coral.

O Reefforum est em grande no google.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ol companheiros  :Ol:  

Volto a relembrar para que os membros coloquem o nome cientifico (em latin) do peixe/coral/invertebrado, sempre que colocarem fotos na nossa galeria.

Continuam a ser dadas descries do tipo: O meu peixinho

Isto no  nada. Tal descrio  impossivel de ser encontrada por um motor de pesquisa.

Se querem que as vossas fotos possam vir a figurar na pesquisa Google (Imagens) tm de dar o nome cientifico a respectiva foto.

Ser que tm os animais nos vossos aquarios e nem o nome deles sabem? Nem posso crer...

Obrigado

----------

